# Studenti Fuori corso. Quali conseguenze?



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Marzo 2013)

Il problema è che vorrei iscrivermi tra un anno ad una magistrale un pò diversa dal mio percorso triennale, e per farlo presumo dovrò prendermi un pò di tempo per integrare qualche esame rischiando di andare fuori corso.

La mia domanda è, andando fuori corso posso comunque accedere alle riduzioni per ISEE e concorrere per la borsa di studio? 
Nel sito della mia università non ho trovato nulla a riguardo.

Grazie


----------



## The Ripper (3 Marzo 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che vorrei iscrivermi tra un anno ad una magistrale un pò diversa dal mio percorso triennale, e per farlo presumo dovrò prendermi un pò di tempo per integrare qualche esame rischiando di andare fuori corso.
> 
> La mia domanda è, andando fuori corso posso comunque accedere alle riduzioni per ISEE e concorrere per la borsa di studio?
> Nel sito della mia università non ho trovato nulla a riguardo.
> ...



dipende dalle università. c'è chi accetta 1 anno fuori corso, chi non se ne fa problemi, chi vieta esplicitamente ai fuori corso di poter accedere alla borsa di studio.
credo che non dovresti avere problemi, ma ti conviene chiamare in segreteria studenti o in segreteria didattica. in genere sono incompetenti, ma la domanda è così semplice che sapranno sicuramente risponderti


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Marzo 2013)

Grazie! Posso anche accettare il fatto di non prendere la borsa di studio, ma la mia preoccupazione principale è che non accettino la riduzione per Isee. Pagare 2000 euro di tasse non mi è possibile.

Mi informerò in segreteria


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Marzo 2013)

Da me a Pisa essere fuori corso influisce solo sulle borse di studio. Han provato varie volte a penalizzare i fuori corso con aumento delle tasse ma gli è stato impedito. Hanno solo inserito un aumento per chi non da un minimo di crediti all'anno (cosa più ragionevole sopratutto per chi è a ingegneria come me  )


----------



## Hammer (3 Marzo 2013)

Nella mia facoltà (a Milano) i fuoricorso pagano la seconda rata leggermente di più rispetto ai non-fuoricorso. Penso che dipenda dalle singole università


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Marzo 2013)

Grazie a tutti, mi informerò (anzi ho già provveduto a inviare una mail) nella mia Uni


----------

